# Help..I am miserable



## Lana1 (Jun 4, 2001)

I have been having a feeling of something in my throat and an awful taste in my stomach after I eat. I also keep burp often. I have been on aciphex for about two weeks, 20 mg twice a day.I am under a lot of stress from the death of my mother, but I also get IBS at times. I have Librax but I haven't taken it because I thought the aciphex would take care of this.Sound familiar to anyone?? What advice do you have??


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

Lana,Learn about colonics - this will smash your problem - call me at the number below if you'd like to talk more - but my entire note first.My heart goes out to you - I tried everything and I now treat my problem solely with holistic measures - I no longer take drugs and decided against surgery years ago. I have had the same problem you describe - my belief is that it is happening because food is getting trapped in your large intestine (colon). This gives you the bad taste in your mouth. All the drugs in the world won't fix the problem - and certainly not Librax - you'll only get a dry throat and very little relief.Anyway - I am a vegetarian who now treats my IBS and colitis entirely with holistic, homeopathic measures.I consider myself one of the lucky ones. Looks like most of the people who post to this board operate under the misguided notion that their solution is only addressed via surgery or drugs. But I strongly disagree - you do have choice here.I no longer take drugs for this condition - I tried a number of prescription drugs and none of them worked for an extended time. Some also had side-affects I did not care for.Here's background on my condition - I got a colon x-ray about 5 years ago - a very unpleasant experience. My colon is a twisted mess - my ascending tract is enlarged, probably from an eating disorder I had growing up. My transverse colon has strictures (knots) in it that make it very easy for gas and food to get trapped - this is the primary source of my misery. My descending colon has a knot just above my rectum. My belief is that my condition is entirely stress-related.The bottom line is, I cannot have a bowl movement without help. So here's my program:#1I get two colon hydro-therapy procedures (colonics) a week from a professional, holistic colon therapist. This procedure back-flushes the colon with purified water - this keeps my colon very clean of gas, waste and mucous. This procedure costs me $35 a visit and the fee is not covered by insurance - but it's the most important health measure I practice. I wouldn't trade it for any surgery - my belief is that surgery might address only one aspect of my problem anyway. My condition is an extreme case - that's why I need it twice a week - you may only need it a couple times a month.#2I take a solution of powdered magnesium, calcium and vitamin C 4 times day. This relaxes my bowels and it really works.#4I take lots of Acidophilus - this puts healthy bacteria in your intestuinal tract, which in turns, gives a clean taste in your mouth.Thanks to all of the above measures, I have a life without the daily inconveniences mentioned elsewhere on this discussion board.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Lana,-Sorry you're having to deal with this. I've had acid reflux for over a year & it definitely makesyour life pretty tough at times!! I also don't believe that drugs are the solution. You may want to try someof these natural remedy's first. The ones I've tried include aloe vera, ginger, enzymes, probiotics,and several others. I think aloe has helped me the most, I take 1 tbl spoon before meals and it does helpme. I hope you find some relief. Good Luck


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

Lana1,Hang in there. I have GERD, the sour taste you describe is my experience, too. I'm new to this disease (4 months on 3 different PPIs, a lot of antacids, one endoscopy, only gastritis so far), and I've already determined that while they may help, medication is not THE ANSWER. What has helped the most so far is elevating my bed, eating small, bland meals. I think it's another stress related illness that I'm prone to get because I swallow (anger, grief, etc.) and internalize or hide my real feelings. It's something I learned to do in childhood and for reasons too mundane to mention, I still do it. The last 2 yrs. have really been rough for me: I'm the one who is required to stay sane. Sound familiar? So, I'm following all of the "recommendations" given on the Prevacid site (and others) but I'm also exploring alternative therapies like licorice and camomile tea, sound therapy, meditation, diet alternatives. We are all different. One thing doesn't work the same for everyone. I've just spent the weekend surfing the net and ordering books from Amazon so I can give myself the best treatment and greatest possible chance to heal. You, too will find the truth of your disease/healing if you are open and curious.Good luck.


----------



## StayingAboveIt (Jun 4, 2001)

D.G. Carlson ,Why not post this wonderful holistic cure for all of us to see???Mark


----------

